# unexpected bfp at 41 helllp :o



## carry

I dont know what to do, or what to say.. shocked is an understatement, im so embarrassed..i feel like a naughty teenager.. my youngest is for "big school" in september i have a wonderful job that i love, and our relationship is rocky to say the least.. :(


----------



## mitchnorm

I am 42 but with a planned bfp. Congratulations.... don't worry about age gap...how does hubby feel about it? I hope you work things out...you can do this is you really want to x x


----------



## md1178angel

I just got a BFP I am 37 and it is a huge surprise...we were not trying at all. I have a 17 year old and a 5 year old!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shinyshoes

40 here and I think, if I did a test, there is a bfp here (1 week late & recognising the signals). Was def thinking about ttc #2 but hadn't quite decided/agreed - DH 52 and reluctant.

Currently have a 14 month old and can't imagine coping with two :wacko:

Will do a test at some point, but not right now..............


----------



## carry

Oh shinyshoes please keep me updated when you test.. Fingers crossed you get the outcome you want.. Im currently 8+1 and so far doing well x


----------

